# NY/NJ/CT Resto shop recommendations?



## tags68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello All,
I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good restoration / body/ engine shop in the NY/NJ/CT area? I have a 68 lemans that is all original (minus a new paint job that was done before i bought it, and the oil/volt/temp gauge i added) that i would like to get some work done to. While some of the work i can do myself, my job required abit of travel, so id never get it done, and i want it done right. The 2 main areas i want to get done is pull the vinyl top and get an idea of how the roof is, do any repairs needed , and put new top in. Ideally id like to permanently remove the vinyl top, but ive never heard of anyone getting away with that! 

The other area i want to address is the engine compartment and the paint the engine. The engine only has 51k on it, and runs fine, so maybe just an upper rebuild and throw an aftermarket 4bl on it. It has a tiny oil leak, i believe from the rear main, so i might want to replace the seal as well. Anyone know of any shops in the ny/nj/ct area they can recommend ?
thanks,
Mike


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know any shops in your area. Good luck though, you've got a nice looking car. Here's what my son's car looked like when we peeled back the vinyl from the roof. Completely rotted, had to put on a new roof panel and a full right rear quarter panel (got them from Year One). Your's looks much better though. Have fun.
Dave


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try www.paulsrodsandrestos.com on Long Island in Deer Park. He does good work. Tell him I sent you. Eric


----------



## tags68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow , thats some scary photos. The car has been garaged since it was new (from what i can tell), so i dont think it will be that bad. The top was replaced in the early 90's, while im sure there is some damage under there, i really feel it was a bad glue job or something as well, but its the one 'unknown' so i wanna take care of it right away before i move to other things. 
Thanks for link Eric. Pauls shop came up on a google seach i did, but didnt know anything about them. Ill definitly check them out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I sent another member of this Forum to Paul's. i beleive he was very happy with the work done. Eric


----------

